# La barba mi cresceva



## GabrielH

Salve a tutti,

ho sentito una musica dove veniva detto "la barba *mi* cresceva". È giusto dirlo? 
Non me lo sembra, perchè so che il pronome mi ha la funzione di complemento (a me). Vedo il verbo crescere soltanto con la accezione di crescere *in *un posto, ma non quello di crescere *a *un posto. Dunque, credo che le due cose non vadano bene.


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, GabrielH.

La frase è sicuramente corretta. Diciamo spesso "Hei! Hai visto quanto gli è cresciuta la barba?!". 



> 2.2 Verbi con uso riflessivo indiretto
> Con questi verbi l’oggetto non è la persona in generale ma alcune sue pertinenze tipiche, come, ad es., una parte del suo corpo (3), un oggetto che indossa o possiede (4), un oggetto che ha a che fare con la sua sfera personale (5):



pronominali, verbi

Questo accade con tutte le parti del corpo.

"Mi fa male il piede", non "fa male il mio piede"
"Mi lavo le mani", non "lavo le mie mani"
"Il barbiere mi ha tagliato i capelli", non "il barbiere ha tagliato i miei capelli"

Con i vestiti accade quando li indossiamo, cioè quando ce li abbiamo di sopra.

"Mi si è strappato il pantaole" (mentre lo indosso), "si è strappato il mio pantalone" (in generale) 
"Gli ha strappato i vestiti di dosso" (mentre li indossava), "ha strappato i suoi vestiti" (in generale) 
"Le (a lei) ha visto le mutandine" (mentre le indossava), "ha visto le sue mutandine" (nella sua stanza, per strada, nel cassetto, nell'armadio).


----------



## ohbice

GabrielH said:


> ... so che il pronome mi ha la funzione di complemento (a me).


Ciao Gabriel.
La barba mi cresceva = La barba cresceva a me. Questo è in accordo con la tua affermazione sul pronome _mi_.
Crescere ha molti significati... puoi trovare questo verbo in compagnia di molte diverse preposizioni.
créscere


----------



## Nino83

GabrielH said:


> Vedo il verbo crescere soltanto con la accezione di crescere *in *un posto, ma non quello di crescere *a *un posto. Dunque, credo che le due cose non vadano bene.



Una cosa non esclude l'altra.
La barba cresce sulla faccia.
Siccome cresce sulla faccia *di* qualcuno, la barba *gli* crescerà sulla faccia.

Una donna direbbe: "devo andare dall'estetista perché *mi* sono cresciuti i peli sulle gambe" cioè, intende dire "sono cresciuti i peli sulle *mie* gambe".


----------



## GabrielH

Nino83 said:


> "Il barbiere mi ha tagliato i capelli", non "il barbiere ha tagliato i miei capelli"


Non riesco a capire quale è la differenza tra queste due frasi. Me la puoi spiegare di nuovo?


----------



## Nino83

Non c'è differenza, in italiano usiamo solo la prima.

In altre lingue i sostantivi in questione (parti del corpo) sono preceduti dall'aggettivo possessivo, mentre in italiano sono preceduti dall'articolo e al posto dell'aggettivo possessivo usiamo il pronome indiretto.

Cresce la mia barba > mi cresce la barba (la barba cresce a me).  

Con i vestiti, invece, la differenza è quella spiegata nel post #2


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> Non riesco a capire quale è  qual è la differenza tra queste due frasi. Me la puoi spiegare di nuovo?


E' solo una questione di uso, come dice Nino (''usiamo solo la prima'').


----------



## GabrielH

Ho capito  
grazie a tutti voi!


----------



## Pugnator

GabrielH said:


> Ho capito
> grazie a tutti voi!


"Il barbiere ha tagliato i miei capelli" non è scorretto o sbagliato, semplicemente viene raramente usato e suona poco idiomatico e naturale. Però se ne trovano limitati esempi in rete:
E adesso come faccio? Entrate, please ^__^?


----------



## francisgranada

Pugnator said:


> "Il barbiere ha tagliato i miei capelli" non è scorretto o sbagliato, semplicemente viene raramente usato e suona poco idiomatico e naturale ....


Oltre a questo, secondo me, la pura esistenza di questo dativo indica che qualche differenza ci sia. _Mi cresceva la barba _sembra di enfatizzare piuttosto il fatto  che "sono io la persona a cui cresceva la barba", invece_ La mia barba cresceva_ pone l'enfasi sul fatto che si trattava della "mia barba".

Dalle vostre risposte ho capito che in italiano il costrutto con il dativo del pronome personale si usa (quasi) esclusivamente con le parti del corpo o con vestiti indossati. Questo uso è comprensibile, infine difficilmente può crescere _a me_ la barba di qualcun _altro_ ....

Comunque, avrei una domanda a proposito, visto che simili costruzioni esistono anche in altre lingue che conosco: sarebbe corretto dire in italiano  "Mi hanno rubato i regali che ho comprato  per la mia moglie" oppure "Mi hanno rubato i soldi di mio padre"?
(Cioè, i regali/soldi di fatto non erano i miei, però sono io quello a cui è successo questo "incidente", visto che i regali/soldi li tenevo io a casa mia [od ovunque] ...)


----------



## Pugnator

francisgranada said:


> Comunque, avrei una domanda a proposito, visto che simili costruzioni esistono anche in altre lingue che conosco: sarebbe corretto dire in italiano "Mi hanno rubato i regali che ho comprato per la mia moglie" oppure "Mi hanno rubato i soldi di mio padre"?
> (Cioè, i regali/soldi di fatto non erano i miei, però sono io a cui è successo questo "incidente", visto che i regali/soldi li tenevo io a casa mia [od ovunque] ...)


Si, gli esempi da te citati sono perfettamente normali in Italiano. Credo si tratti di un dativo etico ed indica la partecipazione od il coinvolgimento emotivo di una persona rispetto a un’azione od ad una circostanza indicata dal predicato; è sempre espresso da un pronome atono e non è necessario ai fini della compiutezza sintattico-grammaticale dell’enunciato. (definizione tratta dal sopraddetto collegamento del Treccani ). Questo costrutto esiste in varie lingue, ed oltre ad indicare una vaga partecipazione indica anche un coinvolgimento emotivo ecco la stessa frase riportata in varie lingue col costrutto del dativo etico:
[NAP] M'è muorto lo ciuccio
[SPA] Me ha muerto el burro
[ITA] Mi è morto l'asino
[POR] me murreo o asno
[LAT] Mihi asinus mortuus est
[ENG] The donkey died on me
(Mi scuso in anticipo per eventuali errori nel riportare l'uso nelle altre lingue.)


----------



## dragonseven

Pugnator said:


> S*í*,...


Concordo. 





> ... gli esempi da te citati sono perfettamente normali in Italiano. Credo si tratti di un dativo etico...


 Forse per la prima frase scritta da Francisgranada ma non credo valga anche per la seconda.
Mentre nella prima frase il «mi» si può interpretare con «i miei», ossia

«Mi hanno rubato i regali che...» -> «Hanno rubato i miei regali che...»

e anche se preferisco interpretarla come

«Hanno rubato a me i regali che...»,

nella seconda ciò non è possibile:

«Mi hanno rubato i soldi di mio padre.» può significare solo «Hanno rubato a me i soldi di mio padre.»

invece

«(*) Hanno rubato i miei soldi di mio padre.»

non avrebbe alcun senso.


Potrei aver detto delle stupidaggini, quindi rimango in attesa di conferme o smentite.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Concordo.  Forse per la prima frase scritta da Francisgranada ma non credo valga anche per la seconda.
> Mentre nella prima frase il «mi» si può interpretare con «i miei»,....
> .....invece
> «(*) Hanno rubato i miei soldi di mio padre.»
> non avrebbe alcun senso.
> potrei aver detto delle stupidaggini, quindi rimango in attesa di conferme o smentite.


Non mi sembra che tu abbia detto stupidaggini.  Tuttavia, tu sembri considerare ''dativo etico'' solo quello (in questo caso, il dativo del pronome) che sta al posto di un possessivo.  Ma non è un dativo 'etico' per es. anche quello di chi dice - in modo forse non del tutto corretto - ''non *mi* andare troppo forte in bicicletta, altrimenti cadi'' oppure il meridionale ''mangia tutta la pappa, a mmamma''? ((Usi contemplati anche dal Treccani, mi pare.  E ''*mi* hanno rubato i soldi di mio padre'' potrebbe forse rientrarci... Oppure 'rubare' è solo un verbo pronominale?)).
La mia è una domanda reale, non retorica. Infatti, siccome esistono vari dativi (di comodo, di vantaggio...) talvolta affini tra loro, a me i confini del ''dativo etico'' sembrano un po' indefiniti - ed attendo eventuali lumi da chi ne sa di più, e ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> ''non *mi* andare troppo forte in bicicletta, altrimenti cadi"


Sì, sono d'accordo. Il classico esempio è "che cosa *mi* combini?" oppure "il bambino *le* piange tutto il giorno" e così via.
Se vogliamo fare le pulci, esistono tre tipi di dativo "libero" (quel tipo di dativo che se tolto dalla frase non la rende agrammaticale, come accade in "gli do un libro" > "do un libro", "gli ho detto di studiare" > "ho detto di studiare", frasi incomplete senza il dativo).
Dativo di interesse (o _dativus commodi_), che può essere di vantaggio o di svantaggio, e sembra essere quello presente negli esempi di Dragon. Non indica necessariamente l'appartenenza, poiché si può dire "*mi* hanno rubato/distrutto/preso la *tua* macchina", cioè una cosa che non è mia (ad esempio che mi è stata prestata).
Dativo di pertinenza, riguarda le parti del corpo. Questo indica appartenenza. "Gli ha rotto la gamba", per forza la "sua" gamba, non si può dire "gli ha rotto la tua gamba" (a meno che non ci si riferisca alla gamba di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo nel film "tre uomini e una gamba").
Dativo etico, aggiunge una particolare partecipazione emotiva, del tipo "non *mi* andare troppo forte in bicicletta".
Alcuni parlano di un quarto tipo di dativo, _dativus iudicantis_, nelle frasi "*mi* sembra che", "*mi* piace" e così via.
I confini tra queste tipologie non sono sempre netti. Ad esempio, nella frase "Paolo *le* ha curato la ferita" c'è sia un dativo di vantaggio, visto che la ferita della persona beneficiaria è stata curata, sia di possesso, perché in questo caso Paolo cura la "sua" (di lei) ferita.
Nel caso di "mi cresceva la barba", il dativo è "di pertinenza", cioè la barba non può che essere la mia.



bearded man said:


> oppure il meridionale ''mangia tutta la pappa, a mmamma''


Frase tipica detta da nonni, zii, si accinge lentamente a diventare obsoleta.


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> Concordo.  Forse per la prima frase scritta da Francisgranada ma non credo valga anche per la seconda.
> Mentre nella prima frase il «mi» si può interpretare con «i miei», ossia
> 
> «Mi hanno rubato i regali che...» -> «Hanno rubato i miei regali che...»
> 
> e anche se preferisco interpretarla come
> 
> «Hanno rubato a me i regali che...»,
> 
> nella seconda ciò non è possibile:
> 
> «Mi hanno rubato i soldi di mio padre.» può significare solo «Hanno rubato a me i soldi di mio padre.»
> 
> invece
> 
> «(*) Hanno rubato i miei soldi di mio padre.»
> 
> non avrebbe alcun senso.
> 
> 
> Potrei aver detto delle stupidaggini, quindi rimango in attesa di conferme o smentite.


Ho detto dativo etico, non di possesso. Il dativo etico non specifica un possesso ma appunto un coinvolgimento affettivo ed/o morale della persona espressa in dativo. Pur se credo che nella seconda forma più che un dativo etico sia un semplice dativo di termine, ma non ne sono completamente sicuro.


----------



## bearded

Pugnator said:


> credo che nella seconda forma più che un dativo etico sia un semplice dativo di termine, ma non ne sono completamente sicuro.


La ''seconda forma'' dovrebbe essere ''mi hanno rubato i soldi di mio padre''.  Secondo me quel *mi *non è un dativo di termine. Poiché esiste un ''dativo di interesse '' (io lo chiamerei in questo caso  ''di incomodo'') - vedi #14 di Nino - è sotto questa voce che io lo classificherei.
Dare a qualcuno (termine) non è lo stesso che rubare a qualcuno (svantaggio o incomodo).  Anzi, ''rubare a'' è vicino a ''sottrarre da'' : è quasi un allontanamento o un moto da luogo.


----------



## Pugnator

bearded man said:


> La ''seconda forma'' dovrebbe essere ''mi hanno rubato i soldi di mio padre''. Secondo me quel *mi *non è un dativo di termine. Poiché esiste un ''dativo di interesse '' (io lo chiamerei in questo caso ''di incomodo'') - vedi #14 di Nino - è sotto questa voce che io lo classificherei.


Il dativo di interesse raggruppa in se il dativo etico ed i dativi di svantaggio e vantaggio.  Penserei anch'io ad un dativo di svantaggio (che infatti vien retto anche da un pronome atono) ma alla fine è inutile farsi tanti problemi, l'analisi logica è prettamente "scolastica". A merito riporto l'opinione del grande e famoso linguista e professore Serianni
*Luca Serianni, op. cit., pp. 15–7 ha scritto:*


> La comprensione di un testo scritto nella propria lingua non è solo una competenza richiesta dalla carriera scolastica: è un requisito di cittadinanza consapevole, che riguarda l’intera massa degli adolescenti e che dunque non ricade solo sulle spalle degli insegnanti di lettere, ma interpella la società nel suo insieme. Come e dove intervenire? Non si può dire che le ore dedicate alla lingua siano poche… Il punto è che le ore sono mal distribuite e soprattutto che i contenuti sono scarsamente funzionali per la padronanza della lingua scritta. […] Poco funzionali perché l’accertamento è fondato prevalentemente su esercizi di riconoscimento, come se si dovesse stilare un regesto catastale: «sottolinea una volta le preposizioni proprie e due volte quelle improprie», «distingui il complemento di unione e quello di compagnia» eccetera.
> 
> L’*analisi* *logica*, in particolare, si estenua in una tassonomia esasperata di complementi che molte volte è fine a sé stessa. Francesco Sabatini, nella risposta a un quesito rivolto al periodico «La Crusca per voi» (2004), commenta un esercizio assegnato a un’alunna quattordicenne: che complemento è “dalla finestra” in «Dalla mia finestra vedo il mare»? L’alunna risponde: «stato in luogo», no, corregge l’insegnante: “moto da luogo”. Sabatini osserva ironicamente: «e perché non “moto a luogo”? «Un po’ di ottica elementare ci dice che è l’immagine del mare che viene verso di me, colpisce la mia retina e arriva al mio cervello, rispetto al soggetto della frase qui ci sarebbe addirittura... un moto a luogo! Chi può negare che il verbo vedere indichi ricezione e percezione di immagini?».
> 
> Esercizi del genere non servono a usare meglio la lingua e non ci dicono nulla sul suo funzionamento (né tantomeno su quello della nostra mente). […] Alcuni di questi complementi rappresentano, oltretutto, un trascinamento inerziale rispetto a categorie ereditate dalla grammatica latina, in cui si giustificavano per la diversa costruzione richiesta. Cosí per il complemento d’agente e di causa efficiente, che piú saggiamente le tradizioni grammaticali francese e spagnola unificano nell’unica categoria rispettivamente di complément d’agent e di complemento agente. Anche la nozione di “complemento di denominazione” è alquanto dubbia e sembra nascere dalla pedestre preoccupazione di distinguerlo dal complemento di specificazione, perché lo studentello non traduca «la città di Roma» con *urbs Romae: ma si dovrebbe parlare piuttosto di un’apposizione, non di un complemento del nome, come fanno francesi e spagnoli. E qualche volta la distinzione è una superfetazione successiva, senza radici nel latino, come avviene per i complementi di compagnia e di unione, che in latino si costruiscono con cum + ablativo, indipendentemente dalla natura [± animato] dell’elemento retto.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Dare a qualcuno (termine) non è lo stesso che rubare a qualcuno (svantaggio o incomodo).


La differenza tra un dativo di termine e un dativo "libero" (che può essere omesso) è che quando si è davanti al secondo, se lo si toglie dalla frase, questa a) è ancora grammaticale e b) la mancanza del dativo non *sottintende* che ci sia una persona che partecipa e che, allo stesso tempo, la sua funzione sia rappresentata con un dativo.
_Le (a lei) ho dato una lettera > ?ho dato una lettera_. (complemento di termine)
_Le (a lei) ho detto di studiare > ho detto di studiare_. A chi? a qualcuno. (complemento di termine)
_Le (per lei) ho preparato una torta > Ho preparato una torta_. Frase completa. Nessun altro soggetto partecipante è sottinteso. (dativo d'interesse, di vantaggio, dativo "libero", che si può omettere senza lasciare traccia).
_Le hanno rotto la macchina > Hanno rotto la macchina_. Nessun altro soggetto partecipante è sottinteso. (dativo d'interesse, di svantaggio, "libero")
_Non mi correre con la bicicletta > Non correre con la bicicletta_. Nessun altro soggetto partecipante è sottinteso. (dativo etico, "libero")
_Mi sembra che ciò sia corretto > Sembra che ciò sia corretto_. Nessun altro soggetto partecipante è sottinteso. (_dativus iudicantis_, "libero")

Oppure, un esempio più chiaro: _le scrivo una lettera_: _scrivo una lettera a lei_ (gliela invio, complemento di termine), _scrivo una lettera per lei_ (scrivo una lettera al posto suo, le faccio un favore, dativo d'interesse, di vantaggio).


----------



## Necsus

Ci sono un paio di discussioni che forse possono essere utili:
Verbi pronominali/riflessivi
e
Dativo etico.


----------

